# what gloves for big hands?



## markymark (Oct 30, 2004)

Any suggestions for gloves for XXXL hands? I've had lizard skins ones that fit really well, but can't seem to find them. Or anything else that fits...

What are you guys wearing?

Just for general trail riding.


----------



## WTF-IDK (Feb 23, 2009)

Go to the auto parts store and try on some Mechanix Wear gloves.

They strech so get a tight fitting pair.

They sell for about 20 bucks give or take.


----------



## markymark (Oct 30, 2004)

well i ended up getting some XXXL alpinestar moabs and they fit pretty darn well, and seem to be a fairly decent glove. 

Thanks WTFIDK for the idea, but i couldnt find those mechanix gloves in my size either.


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

These rule and are very well priced:

NWT New Fox Racing Mx Dirtpaw motocross gloves glove Black 3X (13) XXXL | eBay


----------



## High Desert Norwegian (Nov 11, 2010)

+1 on the fox dirt paw. I am starting my third season on these without a blowout yet. Nice!


----------



## Jamis63 (Aug 18, 2009)

A set of thin work gloves works best, I use ironclad work gloves.


----------



## UPSed (Dec 26, 2010)

jeffj said:


> These rule and are very well priced:
> 
> NWT New Fox Racing Mx Dirtpaw motocross gloves glove Black 3X (13) XXXL | eBay


Same here and you can pick them up at any Moto shop. Usually buy mine on sale at Cycle Gear.


----------



## BigBanger (Mar 24, 2012)

I have a pair of Da kine. I like them.


----------

